# Car Price



## tru111

Hi,

I am going to be moving to Dubai soon. I would like to find out how much cars cost new and used. I have not been able to find much on the internet. Can someone help me with the following please?

BMW X3 - used and new
BMW X5 - used and new
BMW 3 series - used and new
Audi RS4? (Sporty one) - used and new
Audi A6 - used and new
VW Toureg - used and new

Or can anyone suggest cars that are suitable for Dubai terrain and weather? I am assuming 4 WD is a good idea.

Thanks.

Tru


----------



## Elphaba

I know little about car prices, but have you looked for adverts?

Try the Gulf News classifieds GNAds4U.com - Wheels

Also Dubizzle Cars in Dubai – Find all makes and models of cars in Dubai. Finding a used car in Dubai has never been easier. - Dubai Classified (this link does work!)



Most of Dubai is fully tarmaced roads - we aren't that primitive! 

You'll only really _need_ a 4x4 if you plan to go off-roading. That said, probably safer on the manic roads.


----------

